# She's Alive again .



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys she is coming alive again . :rockn: I added all my guages Temp, Oil press, Voltage , All thats left if adding plastics and putting around to break the motor in till it gets snorkels . here is some pics of the guages and rad relocate


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nice gauge set up


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks took alot of thinking to come up with were to put it at . I am going to have Blue or a Cool White LED behind them for lighting . Not to sure on what i want with lights yet .


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good. I'll go ahead and tell you now that these are a pain in the rear to clean after a mud ride. 10x harder than any other bike out there.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

oh trust me it isnt my first rodeo .. I know there a pain in the a$$ to clean after a nice ride but i also clean off the river so it isnt to hard to wash off afterwards .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Today i added some paint on the rack and painted the guage cluster Blue . and added a few other little things .. Can you tell what they are ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LED's? Everything looks cool so far! :rockn:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I added LEDS . They turn on with guages . etc ... installing my HID kit next


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the leds. Oh and I got a lake in the back yard to clean off in.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

HIDS installed . 6K haha ftw first to do a 97 with HIDS .. well thanks to a buddy .. post up pics later


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Daniel helped you out with the HIDs huh? I stopped by his place weekend before last... was on my way out to Deer Park from Crosby. Glad to see ya finally got it all comin together.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats bright!!!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

actually yea he did . but not just him . yeah they are brighter than all get out .


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Dang, now I got to get some for my antique popo!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Fo real. I think ole green might need some. The bulbs on it are burnt out.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

LMAO .. its not a kit you can buy . I may do some investing ..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok here is the snorkel .. its as tall as me 6'3 just have to make a bracket for it to stay sturdy


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Got Scuba gear?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

actuallly yes i do .


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

okay this may be a dumb question by why the "fan" on the front side of your raidator?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Cojack not a dumb question but simple answer .. its just the way I've seen it done . So I did the same works really well though ..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are the pic of the snorkels ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! When we gonna get to see a WHOLE picture of this beast!


----------

